# Snowboarding by myself



## Heatwave (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi guys

Just a quick question. I'm planning to go away for a couple of days at the start of the season by myself. This will be the first time I have ever been on a snowboarding trip by myself, and part of the fun for me is having friends to race, mess around, and drink with. 

How do you have a good time snowboarding alone? Do you just cruise, listen to iPod? I don't want to get bored.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I personally don't like it. I kind of like to ride with someone. 

But I have some friends who roll with me to the resort, put on some ear phones and I'll see them at the end of the day.


----------



## Heatwave (Oct 14, 2012)

Yeah thats what I'm worried about. I work away from home a lot, so being on my own is not a problem, but part of the fun is having a buddy there to challenge. I feel that this trip might be a be tame in terms of riding. Its only for for 2 days so its not long. I've got a gopro, so this might be a good opportunity to get some good videos.


----------



## BruceWard (Dec 8, 2010)

*solo stoke*

Older so I ride solo 90% of the time and down with that  Have tunes - with a backup device/charger cause you'll be playing it all day, Mucho Pockets/Backpack to take all the Mt. gear you can to chillax wherever you want on the Mt. Solo; quick snacks to chomp solo; Mega 5 hour/Red Bull cause you'll ride all day/night on no-one's schedule but your own. Finding guys named Bob or Bud may help too :laugh: and bring your mack for any honey bees you find on the way. I'm sure it is more fun to ride in a crew but these are solo tips...gl


----------



## Heatwave (Oct 14, 2012)

BruceWard said:


> Finding guys named Bob or Bud may help too :laugh: and bring your mack for any honey bees you find on the way.


Doesn't sound too bad at all


----------



## SkittlesRgood (Feb 3, 2012)

ya, a good playlist will keep you going. its fun to race friends and push each other but sometimes you can play around with some goofier stuff on your own. just relax and enjoy the fact that winter is finally back. cruse and enjoy the peace.

I'm usually waiting for my friends so I like it when my friends are tired and quit early or something. I can get more riding in by myself.


----------



## pharcyde (Nov 3, 2012)

toward the end of last season i was going about twice a week, most often alone. its better in that you dont have to discuss which slope or which one after or when to get food and dont have to worry about getting separated. the guys i most often go with are novices so an added bonus is not having to wait for them. besides, once going down the slopes its not like you would be having any profound conversations with friends. youll get more boarding in alone.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

I ride alone half the time, and depending on the friends, I might prefer it. 
Music is great companion. I always run into people who are alone and
they're almost always welcome to tag along with me or my group, 
as long as you aren't a dick, it's not hard to make some new friends.


----------



## matty19 (Nov 19, 2010)

I ride alone about ten or fifteen days a season. I just make a point of doing all the goofy shit that my buddies aren't into. I'm also fairly extroverted, so I have no problem making new friends in the liftline...


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm going to sound like some Zen, hippy, but I actually LIKE snowboarding alone, I don't prefer it, but it's nice. I don't even listen to my ipod that much. It's kind of meditative. 

Like matty said, try new things, dial in a new trick, and don't forget to buy as many beers as you would have had your friends been there.

And attempt to drink them all.


----------



## PayneSkillet (Nov 4, 2012)

^^^ what he said


----------



## almostheaven (Sep 30, 2012)

I really like riding by myself sometimes, especially days midweek when the resort isnt busy. I put my headphones in and sing on the chair lifts. When I am by myself and it is busier I talk to people on the lifts up.

I have never been on a longer trip by myself but I would go to the bar and have a drink or two and socialize with whoever was around. If you ride all day you will be ready for bed early.


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

Riding alone is a good opportunity to focus and progress. Make a mental list of tricks you want to own and things pertaining to your riding-style that you want to improve upon, then spend all day making it happen!


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

I like riding alone sometimes. You always end up meeting new people on the lifts to ride with, and sometimes they might end up showing you a new feature or run that you've been missing. 2 of my best days last year were solo missions.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I Enjoy riding alone, gives me a chance to work on boring things to improve my riding. Jam out to an awesome playlist, meet strangers on the chairlift.. 

I typically find people on the chairlift to ride with me for a few runs, most people are cool and are just out to enjoy life. Last year I rode with a couple from portland for a few runs that I was bullshitting with in the Bar. They invited my girlfriend and I on a trip to whistler later this year.


----------



## Heatwave (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks guys, I tend to end up talking to random people on lifts whether my friends are on the lift with me or not. Sounds like a good playlist is essential. I'll probably spend the mornings shredding hard, then use the afternoons to cruise and get some good gopro videos...then just get blind drunk in the evening!


----------



## Ridethesnow80 (Nov 10, 2011)

I've taken a lot of solo trips to VT snowboarding and had a blast! Riding with friends is fun but when it's just you you won't have to worry about what run every one wants to do or takin breaks. You have your own schedule once you get your iPod on you'll get into a zone where your just cruising! I have on occasion met some people riding the lift and did a few runs with.. Personally you should do it and if you find that your not feeling it then just do day trips !


----------



## BruceWard (Dec 8, 2010)

There is one consideration though - take it seriously that you are by yourself with no support to get home - 

Always be a little bit cautious to know that you have to be the one to get yourself home...is that double black worth it (hell yeah, but with caution)


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Kudos to what everyone else said. I tend to ride solo. I've made some good friends riding solo, friends I still keep in-touch with. I've also spent an evening or 2 with a few different ladies as a result of riding solo. Have fun, check the tunes, and rock it out! Don't get blind drunk, it makes the next day a little less enjoyable, though a powder day cures most hangovers.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Good time is personal...;0 But yes, music for sure. I love going solo most of the times. No waiting. total freedom.




Heatwave said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just a quick question. I'm planning to go away for a couple of days at the start of the season by myself. This will be the first time I have ever been on a snowboarding trip by myself, and part of the fun for me is having friends to race, mess around, and drink with.
> 
> How do you have a good time snowboarding alone? Do you just cruise, listen to iPod? I don't want to get bored.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I ride alone a lot because I enjoy the peace of it. I like pushing at my own pace, listening to music and enjoying my surroundings. If you're worried about it you could always try to meet up with another poster on here depending on where you're going. I know broken nose is looking for some friends/babysitters.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Yea it's allot of fun to have a crew to ride with but honestly I don't mind cranking up the tunes , putting my foot\board up on the chair and smoking a fatty all by myself.......good situation for photography too I hate feeling like I'm slowing everyone down or having to race down the hill to catch up because I stopped to take a nice photo of something cool.


----------



## PayneSkillet (Nov 4, 2012)

^^ yeah that's for sure a rad day


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Solo riding in powder, sublime. 

No tunes for me I prefer the sound of snow under board and the mountains.

I'll generally make some some new friends and do a lap of two together before getting back to myself.

Learning new tricks and focusing on improving is just easier alone for me.

I do ride with a few buddies often and its nice to have both.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Well as you can tell from my username, I'm not against riding alone.

When I started out as a teenager, one of the main reasons I rode was to hang out and meet new people as I was a bit shy. And I still like riding with my friends... but I've gotten to the point that I don't have to always ride with people. 

In addition to the people at my winter house. There are a bunch of people I see riding the park every weekend and we all kind of know each other and might trade a few words on the lift or at the top of the park... but I don't need other people to enjoy snowboarding.


----------

